# Meerforellenfänge August 2007



## MefoProf (2. August 2007)

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass diesen Monat mehr zu Stande kommt als im letzten.

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang mit einer 47 er. Gefangen auf weissen Stripper. 
Der Wind liess im Juli leider keinen weiteren erfolgversprechenden Versuch auf Meerforelle zu. Die Schlechtwetterperiode ging jedoch gestern zu Ende und da hab ich sofort die Chance genutzt und bin bei Ostwind und strahlendem Sonnenschein mit dem Boot losgetuckert.

Ich hab mich dann an einem Riff vor Anker gelegt und und ein bisschen geblinkert. Und siehe da, bereits nach 15 min hing die erste am Haken. Obwohl die Forelle nicht gerade fett war, war; machte sie ordentlich Theater und erst im 3. Versuch gelang es mir, sie in den Kescher zu bugsieren.


----------



## Christian D (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Gestern nach beim Aalangeln im Flensburger Hafenbecken: 2 MeFos (beide über 60). Wurm auf Grund. Absolute Überraschung, konnte niemand mit rechnen.


----------



## FelixSch (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Cool!
Das hätte ich zu der Jahreszeit und mit dem Köder nicht erwartet!
Petri!


----------



## donlotis (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dann an einem Riff vor Anker gelegt und und ein bisschen geblinkert



Genau das wollte ich noch wissen... |supergri

Warst Du links oder rechts vom Riff, oder fast mittendrauf?

Saludos donlotis


----------



## MefoProf (2. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Gebissen hat sie mitten auf dem Riff. Geankert hab ich auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Wo fangt ihr an der Ostsee gut Mefos mit Blinker vom Strand aus? Holnis-Spitze?


----------



## Torsk1 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Nun hat es endlich geklappt.
Nach 5 Nächten/Abenden und Null zupfer habe ich heute mal einen Stellungswechsel gemacht und wurde belohnt mit einer 45 Sommerforelle:m.

Gebissen hat sie auf eine Krabbenimitationfliege, geschleppt mit Spiro.

Das ist meine erste Sommerforelle:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Glückwunsch zu euern Mefos. Werde die nächsten 2 Monate wohl nicht mehr zum Meeresangeln kommen, da ich die Tage zur Reha soll.
Euch allen trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Jagd auf die Silbernen.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (4. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Na dann biste wenigstens zur Hauptsaison wieder mit am Start.

Ich wünsch dir gute Genesung Sven #h


----------



## Torsk1 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Das ist zwar mächtig off Topic, soll aber als kleine Warnung dienen für die, die jetzt mal los wollen


Heute war ein Konzentriertes Fischen nicht möglich, ich habe deswegen abgebrochen, das hielt man nicht aus:r


http://img103.*ih.us/img103/710/mueckenot9.jpg
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/6294/mckenbd4.jpg


Also immer schön an Mückenschutz denken#h

_(Nicht aufs Datum achten, ich habe es noch nicht eingestellt)_


----------



## fimo (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

BOARRH...

Wo war das? Da fahr ich nie hin!

Da hätte man mal Autan auf Herz und Nieren testen können.

Andere Länder, andere Suppen.

War es die allgemeine oder gar die fast doppelt so große geringelte Stechmücke?

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## atosil (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

krass, die mückenplage ist ja diesmal schlimmer, als wie wir zusammen loswaren torsk.

mal gucken ob ich heute irgendwie loskomm richtung quellental..,.


----------



## MefoProf (14. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Heute war endlich mal wieder Mefo-Wetter: Leichter Ostwind und stahlender Sonnenschein. :m

Hab um 10:00 angefangen. Gegen 11:00 gab es den ersten Fischkontakt (wenn man mal von den unzähligen Minihornies absieht, die dauernd meinem Stripper folgten). 
Der Fisch hing sofort fest am Haken und nach einem richtig guten Drill konnte ich eine Mefo von gut 45 auf den Strand ziehen. 
Der Fisch war in zweierlei Hinsicht bemerkenswert: 
1. Er war von aussen in den Kiemen gehakt, was mir bei Meerforellen bisher noch nie passiert ist.

2. Die Forelle war auf einem Auge blind. Der Fisch war ausserdem ziemlich schlank für diese Jahreszeit, hat aber trotzdem hervorragend gekämpft. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Blindheit für die "schlechte Kondition" und die Fehlattacke  verantwortlich war.

Darüber hinaus hatte ich noch eine um die 30, die ich long line releasen konnte und zwei Nachläufer, die immer nur sehr vorsichtig zugepackt haben und deshalb auch nicht hängenblieben. Das waren aber auch beides untermassige Fische.

Der späte Vormittag/Mittag scheint eine Top Zeit für Sommerforellen zu sein. Hab die letzten Bisse/Fische alle so  um 11:00 herum gehabt.


----------



## Louis (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Heute war endlich mal wieder Mefo-Wetter: Leichter Ostwind und stahlender Sonnenschein. :m



Da kannste mal sehen, wie sehr die landläufige Meinung daneben liegen kann. #6


----------



## Feuerqualle (15. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

petri. 
hört sich sehr gut an:m


----------



## Borstenwurm (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Moin Moin !!!#h

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen von vielen Fängen aus der Apenrader Bucht gehört. 
Durch das kühlere Wetter ist Nachtangeln in der Ostsee nicht mehr nötig. Es sind Angler teilweise mit 4 - 5 Fischen zurück zum Strand gegangen.

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Plolo (18. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Hallo,

eigentlich müsste doch an tiefen Stellen wie z.B. der Marienleuchte (Fehmarn) doch was gehen ! Oder ?

Temperatur zwar laut I-net noch 19°C aber dort wird es ja schnell tief.....


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Borstenwurm (23. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Moin Moin !!!#h

Ein Kumpel von mir hat am letzten WE am Strand von Felstedskov in der Apenrader Bucht zwei Mefos von knapp 60cm auf einen 25g Snap in Kupfer - Grün gefangen.

Ich war gestern auch in der Apenrader Bucht. 

Varnaes Hoved ging bei dem NO - Wind gar nicht. Im Wasser befand sich ziemlich viel Kraut und Algen. Nach jedem Wurf war erst mal Krautpuhlen angesagt.
Platzwechsel !!! > Auf nach Skarrev

Hier ging ein ziemlich starker Stom aus Ost kommend. Nach dem Vorbeiziehen einiger Schweinswale habe ich gleich einen Wurf an ihren Schwanzflossen vorbei riskiert und auch prompt ein Biss gekriegt > konnte diesen leider nicht verwerten 

Also fische ich weiter in Richtung Dyrhave. Plötzlich waren vor mir Fische zusehen. 1m von mir entfernt befanden sich ca. 15 Dorsche im Fressrausch > einen kleinen erwischte ich mit dem Watkescher.
Ich will es am Samstag in der Bucht noch einmal mit einem Kumpel auf Mefos versuchen !

Gruß Borstenwurm|bla:


----------



## Borstenwurm (27. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Moin Moin !!!|wavey:

Unser Samstagnachttrip an die Apenrader Bucht war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.#c

Erster Platz war wieder Skarrev. Kaum Strömung, aber viel Kraut im Wasser. #q

Bekam gegen 22.00Uhr einen Biss auf einen schwarzen Snap in 25g. War leider zu spät mit dem Anhieb. |kopfkrat

Einmal Bügel vergessen umzuklappen und die Bucht mit dem schwarzen Snap gefüttert.:v

Platzwechsel ans Kraftwerk. |rolleyes

Hier konnte man ca. 150m rauswaten. Erster Wurf von meinem Kumpel > Hänger!|supergri

Er hat wohl die Netzbojen vom Fischer übersehen, welcher sich am nächsten Tag über einen Spöket freuen konnte.|bigeyes

Heute ist es ja wieder etwas kühler > mal sehen, was das WE bringt. #6

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Das letzte mal war ich vor 2 Wochen mit dem Boot los und habe ein bisschen geschleppt und an guten Spots geankert und geblinkert. Das Resultat war nicht all zu dolle. Ich konnte einen kleinen Horni landen, mein Bruder eine untermassige Mefo und noch so einen lütten Grünschnabel.

Die letzten Tage/Wochen war es immer ziemlich windig. Deshalb bin ich dann auch nicht mehr los gewesen. Heute hatte der Wind ein wenig nachgelassen und ich bin einfach mal runter an den Strand gefahren, um zu sehen wie die Bedingungen sind. Das Wasser war immer noch sehr trübe mit ordentlichem Wellengang. 

Habe dann beschlossen, es trotz der schlechten Bedingungen doch einfach mal zu versuchen.  Ich werfe also aus, lasse den Stripper etwas absinken und schon zappelt eine Mefo am anderen Ende der Leine. Gewinner des Tauziehens war diesmal meine Wenigkeit :vik:. So etwas hab ich bisher auch noch nicht erlebt: Erster Wurf und einen Fisch am Haken, bevor ich überhaupt mit dem einkurbeln begonnen habe.;+:q

Hab dann noch ein bisschen weiter gemacht, aber das Wasser war so voller Kraut, dass ich schon nach kurzer Zeit aufgegeben habe, da ich nach jedem Wurf den Blinker säubern musste. Das macht dann ja nicht so richtig Spass. #d

Der Fisch war übrigens genau einen halben Meter lang.


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2007*

Moin MefoProf #h


Na dann Knæk og bræk zur Meerforelle :m


----------

